# do u think?



## love1985 (Jul 28, 2010)

do u think smoking is the best thing?


----------



## erain (Jul 28, 2010)

love1985 said:


> do u think smoking is the best thing?


nope, quit smoking them dang cigarettes long time ago...


----------



## eman (Jul 28, 2010)

Quit smoking the good stuff 28 yrs ago and the cigs 14 yrs ago .

 If meat smoking is bad for me then i guess that's what will kill me.

 Don't have the willpower to quit smoking a third time.


----------

